# Als Client mysql DB anlegen



## mare (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Wir haben 2 Mysqlserver. Als Admin bekommt man ja die Wahl wohin die DB soll. Aber als Client fehlt dieses Feld und die DB liegt dann auf "keinem" Server ?!

(Muß aber gestehen, dass ich mit der Version noch nicht ganz up to date bin.) Wenn das Problem inzwischen gefixt ist umso besser.


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2011)

Auf der "Limits" Reiterkarte des Kunden kannst Du den mysql Server für neue Kundendatenbanken festlegen. Funktioniert so wie bei Web- und Mailserver auch.


----------



## mare (18. Mai 2011)

Das stand nichts drin da ich die Kunden ja eingelesen habe. 
Muß ich also nochmal durchgehen und die Defaultserver hinterlegen.

Danke.


----------



## Till (18. Mai 2011)

Es sollte ausreichen wenn Du das per sql update statement für alle Einträge in der client Tabelle machst.


----------



## mare (18. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Info.

Das Problem ist nur, dass die Kunden ja auf die Server verstreut sind und so ein Table Update nicht ganz einfach ist.

Ich schau mal ...


----------

